# Mystery Snails? Do they get along with Bettas?



## doggyhog

Hello! I was just wondering if a Mystery Snail would do well with my betta. My Betta is the most calm, non aggressive betta ever!! He is perfectly healthy, don't worry.  He rarely flares. So, I'm wondering, would be a good tank mate? Do they need much special care? Any tips about them would be greatly appreciated. Oh, he is in a 10 gallon now, but will be in a 10 gallon divided tank.


----------



## Lupin

Better not risk that. Stick to nerite snails. A lot of fish are unpredictable and there is no telling when you will be shocked to find its eyes and antennaes were ripped. Apple snails are a lot more vulnerable to injuries than any other snails.


----------



## IonBaller07

While on this thread I heard snails need certain PH and such is that true


----------



## Lupin

IonBaller07 said:


> While on this thread I heard snails need certain PH and such is that true


 It's not about tolerance. It is about their shells. Acidic water (lower than 7 pH) will erode their shells severely. Keep the pH at 7.4 and higher. It is not an issue for fish but it certainly is for snails.


----------



## IonBaller07

Dang, I guess snails are out for me my water is at 6.4


----------



## onekatietwo

I switched to softer water and it seems to be helping my Betta's fins look nicer. I wouldn't make my water harder for a snail.

I really wanted an apple snail and stupidly bought one. He died after about three or four days. My Betta didn't seem to ever bother him, at least not while I was watching (which was quite often).

I have no idea why he died but I'm not going to try it again.


----------



## tennille

I have a gold mystery snail and a betta fish in a ten gallon tank. The first couple of days the betta nipped at the snail, but luckily didn't hurt him. The snail is much bigger now and the betta mostly leaves him alone. Sometimes, I've noticed the betta will swim into the snail and knock him off the tank wall, though I don't know if that is on purpose or not. 

I know ph needs to be high for snails and around neutral or low for bettas, but they both seem to be doing great at 7.6. Is it ok to keep my betta at such a high ph?


----------



## Lupin

Your pH is not really an issue compared to KH (carbonate hardness).


----------



## SillySnail

doggyhog said:


> Hello! I was just wondering if a Mystery Snail would do well with my betta. My Betta is the most calm, non aggressive betta ever!! He is perfectly healthy, don't worry.  He rarely flares. So, I'm wondering, would be a good tank mate? Do they need much special care? Any tips about them would be greatly appreciated. Oh, he is in a 10 gallon now, but will be in a 10 gallon divided tank.



Ok so i'm in college and had a male crowntail betta, after a month of cleaning his 1/2 gallon cage every five days, I was trying to figure out a better plan for my messy boy. Got a black mystery snail, he got poofy and tried to bite her shell for a day or two, and now follows her like a lost puppy. I only need to clean the tank every 2 weeks or so now, so she must be doing something! Just be sure if you do get snails to get them a source of calcium. They do not clean up the poo, but they do help keep things much cleaner.


----------



## Bombalurina

SillySnail, this thread is more than 2 years old. It's better to start your own thread than to resurrect old ones.  

I strongly suggest reviewing your care arrangments for your betta. If you are basing cleaning on visible dirt, that is not a good idea. What harms fish is ammonia, and that is invisible. With a mystery snail, which has a huge bioload, and a betta in a half gallon tank (not an ideal home due to the lack of water capacity and the inability to heat it) you should be cleaning at least every day, because trust me, your ammonia levels are skyrocketing.


----------

